

Video series for game devs (Interviews with Gabe Newell, Chris Avellone, & more) - ga0bi
http://www.youtube.com/user/newmediarightsstudio/videos?flow=grid&view=0

======
ga0bi
Discovered from Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/131fno/gabe_newell_ta...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/131fno/gabe_newell_talking_about_how_valve_works_chris/)

